# anyone fancy a machine upgrade



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all i know its a funny topic but the problem is i have a milwaukee ap12qe polisher and im finding it hard to get used to , so if anyone is looking to upgrade from there das polisher ie kestral, g220 porter cable im wiling to swap 

to me this is one hell of deal .. so basically im looking a random orbital machine and il give them my milwaukee ap12qe 

as most people know the milwaukee is one of the best machines out there pity im usless with it 

if you want pics gimmie a shout comes with a 3m backing plate + a spot pad + a lengthy detachable cable 

sorry for posting here cant think of any other place 

cheers ryan


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

you any warrenty??


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont have a recipet but i registerd it for the 3yr warranty


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Porter Cable, Transformer, 4/5/6" backing plates, all good condition and working like new, all counter weights, spanner for removing plates, and I'll give you the storage bag I keep it in.

Any good to you?


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

Dear Customer,

Thank you for registering your new power tool for the extended 3-year warranty. Your device was registered as follows:

Name: home - smith
Customer-No.: 0044-057992

Brand: Milwaukee
Model: AP12QE
Code/Id-No.: 4000381484 - 13835G2007
Purchase date: 22.04.2009

Dealer: ace fixing

This is an automatically generated e-mail. We therefore ask that you please do not respond to this e-mail. If you have questions about registering AEG and Milwaukee power tools or about our Milwaukee Heavy Duty Customer Club - simply contact:

Roger Hall
Tel.: ++(44) 1628894461
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah sounds good russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

ah thats the problem im in belfast . but i dont mind posting . il need to sort out pics for you all so a good company for posting up to 30 kilo with is www.senditnow.com


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh I see, I'll pass then if that's okay? I'm sure someone in NI will be up for this though


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

no probs mate :thumb: if a change of mind come and its not gone just drop me a message


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I will swap U a PC and a few ££ for that, PM me


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going to do a bit of research on the milwakee i live in coleraine and I have been considering selling my silverline rotary for a makita but if your milwakee is any good i also have Das kestral that I would swap .....can I have first refusal

if you look at my car sig you will see i live in NI Castlerock


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah thats sounds good buck egit


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry mate I am pulling out too give someone else a chance


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Here you go I have added a pic of the Machine you are swapping that you sent me :thumb:. Can you get a better pic of the s/n on it :thumb:

[URL=http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=milwaukie.jpg]


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

that pic didnt really do the machine any justice so i went out today and got a few in daylight .


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking to buy a Milwaukee, if you are willing to sell i would be interested, at right price.
lol
You could then have your pick of others.


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

get me a kestrel and and a backing pad and you can have my milwaukke along with the new backing plate that cost me £18+ my spot pad backing plate which i just bought also at £18 along with two coolfaom pads to sut :thumb:


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a brand new kestrel sim 180 if you want to swap


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

jimmyman said:


> i have a brand new kestrel sim 180 if you want to swap


not being cheeky mate . but im not gonna swap for a less superior rotary

need a kestrel das


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Am interested. Got a Meguiars G220 just a few months old. Shipping shouldn't be too difficult - any good for you? Thanks.


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

sounds good m8 what backing plates you got for it + can you sort out pics + what version is it


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

The normal big plate plus the smaller one with a Megs polishing and buffing pad (large) and lake country pads (small), one polishing and one cutting. Pads have been used but are in decent enough condition and have been washed. Will try to get a pic or two for you if possible. Cheers.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi diffinking. What in particular did you find tricky about the Milwaukee when using it? Was it due to its light weight or ergonomics? Did you try other rotaries before buying this one etc?

Just curious to read your comments as I'm tempted by this machine? :thumb:


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

it was just that ive basically been used to using da polishers .. it feels great i just dont like the way that rotarys act when polishing all the torque


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

just waiting on rossdock getting back


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Offer to buy still there. lol


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

did you get my pm???


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

just got it there now m8 as ive only got home from work and didnt have much time to check things at work 

yeah if russ pulls out il give you a shout mate ..


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

no probs m8 .... where are you 

You arnt comin up to NW200 by any chance tue/thur practise or sat race


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

could possibbly be but if not im in ballymena


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Can you PM me your email address please mate?

Hoping to get out to my brother's workshop where I keep it tonight and get you some photos to pass on. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

hi mate did you get any pics:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi sorry for the delay - my wife has been poorly so have got my bro to take a snap. I'll get it forwarded to you later today, all being well. Many thanks.


----------

